# How does the Aheadset on CR1 work?



## petzi-baer (Sep 21, 2005)

Anybody in the knows now the Aheadset works.

I am trying to figure out how to cut the fork. But I don't quite understand the system. If I cut the fork this silver inner part will stick out. I asked Scott support for some instructions about how to adjust the aheadset, but haven't heard back.


petzi-baer


----------



## Crazy Attacker (Jan 31, 2005)

Petzi baer
Unscreww completly the screw the silver part will fall in the bottom.
Return your bike to take it.
Regarding the troque...
Actually I asked LBS and mecanic teacher, it seems that we have to follow the torque of each part.
Example for the seatpost follow the torque of the seatpost etc...
Stef


----------



## petzi-baer (Sep 21, 2005)

Crazy Attacker said:


> Petzi baer
> Unscreww completly the screw the silver part will fall in the bottom.
> Return your bike to take it.
> Regarding the troque...
> ...


I just don't have any instructions ... (no clue what the seatpost needs).


Will cut the fork later ...
Still waiting for my other parts.

Petzibaer


----------

